# Ipam Boom Dose + Mod.. 500mcg + 100mcg



## BroncoJunkie (Apr 24, 2012)

I've been using Mod/Ipam for 3 months along with some GHRP-2 on occasion with fasted cardio.  For the last few weeks I have been dosing the Mod/Ipam at 100/200 mcg before bed.  Last nite I dosed the Ipam at 500mcg + my Mod 100 mcg.  I woke up a couple hours later and my pillow was soaked with sweat, yuck.  This has never happened before and I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience?  Any idea why this may have happened?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 24, 2012)

Blood sugar may have dropped a bit from the spike in IGF levels.


----------

